# Boden



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Have any of you ladies bought any skirts from Boden?  I'm wanting to order a couple but am not sure of their sizing - do they fit large, small or normal compared to other stores?

Thanks

C
x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Not sure on skirts but their shoes are TOTALLY weird and very narrow. There was a lovely pair I wanted to get but so many people were expressing discontent and stating they were sending them back in the review section that I decided not to.  

Does anyone have vouchers for them? Their sale is good but a while yet...


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a big Boden fan but their sizes are generally unpredictable. 

I'm about a 10 and usually their size 10 is quite roomy on my waist.  But their size 10 shirts are very small (although I'm tall with long arms) and they just don't fit.

hope this helps!  their skirts are beautiful


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.  I forgot about the review on their website (I was paper catalogue browsing) so I've had a look and followed what the other people have said.  Strangely enough, following their advice with one skirt I've had to go a size up and the other a size down...I'll have to wait and see.

Claire
x


----------

